# Indoor archery in Barrie/Orillia area



## Dave Hahn

I used to be involved heavily in the archery scene in Ontario shooting a lot of field and indoor target rounds. I used practice out of Lambton Kent Archers (man I miss that course) but moved up to Orillia quite a few years ago and basically stopped shooting. I have very recently started shooting in my backyard and really want to get back into the sport. I also have kids now and they, especially one show a great interest in archery. So I am looking for any place to practice indoors over the winter. I would like to shoot enough to participate in some local indoor tournaments ie. Caladon, York County, Saugeen Shafts. Anybody in the Barrie/Orillia area participate in indoor target archery? If so where do you train? Or does anybody know of a club ne'er the area? Any thoughts or help would be greatly appreciated. Or even if nothing exists, maybe there is some interest and we could start something. Hope to here from fellow archers.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## bigHUN

I am in YCB and we have a decent number of people shooting local and/or remote tournaments.
Not sure from your place YCB would be a closest but we have many games running along the entire year, 3d and rings (Field - Fita - indoor)
for some other locations take a look the club listing.


----------



## FiFi

Dave Hahn said:


> I used to be involved heavily in the archery scene in Ontario shooting a lot of field and indoor target rounds. I used practice out of Lambton Kent Archers (man I miss that course) but moved up to Orillia quite a few years ago and basically stopped shooting. I have very recently started shooting in my backyard and really want to get back into the sport. I also have kids now and they, especially one show a great interest in archery. So I am looking for any place to practice indoors over the winter. I would like to shoot enough to participate in some local indoor tournaments ie. Caladon, York County, Saugeen Shafts. Anybody in the Barrie/Orillia area participate in indoor target archery? If so where do you train? Or does anybody know of a club ne'er the area? Any thoughts or help would be greatly appreciated. Or even if nothing exists, maybe there is some interest and we could start something. Hope to here from fellow archers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad


Hey Son its been awhile, the closest place to you would be Wolfs Den I think, I know Sean used to go down to York county when was working up your way, they have Target/Field/and 3D at York plus indoors


----------



## hoody123

Sadly, there's next to nothing for indoors in the vicinity.


----------



## Dave Hahn

Yeah this is what I kinda figured and was afraid of. Does any of you know anybody that competes from up in is area? Maybe we could car pool or something to where ever they practice. I am just a little frustrated, I really want to start competing again but I need some place to practice. Makes me realize how spoiled I was when I lived down south. Originally I shoot in a buddies pole barn. He insulted and heated a small shooting room and shoot out a window and then my Dad built a 70 foot garage and basically made that an indoor range. Makes me wonder sometime why I left lol. Hopefully get something worked out before it gets cold out. I will just stick to flinging arrows in backyard with my trusty old PSE XLD900 and Carter 2little.

PS. fifi its good to here from you. I cyber stalked you a bit and saw you have be doing really really well. Congrats to you. Man I am kicking myself for not sticking with it, but its not too late and I hope to be back competing this fall/winter.


----------



## FiFi

Great Davey, we will be around if your down Windsor way look us up, we built an indoor range here and a 90m range out side plus LKA is still up and running


----------

